# Keylogger bei meiner Freundin?



## ra1dmax (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute...

*Erstmal vorweg: nein ich habe nicht vor einen keylogger auf den Pc meiner Freundin zu machen*

Also ich weiß garnicht wo ich anfangen soll.
Ich schildere mal meine Situation damit ihr dem vll ein wenig besser folgen könnt und mir evtl einen rat geben könnt wie ich das sichern kann und zur anzeige bringen kann.
Es geht um folgendes:
Meine neue freundin ist verheiratet, und hat ein Kind... Sie hat sich getrennt und ihr Mann hat, schon vor der trennung, anscheinend einen keylogger auf ihrem Laptop installiert um sie auszuspionieren. So scheint es zumindest.
Wir haben uns zu anfang heimlich getroffen. Als sie sich getrennt hat fing er an ihr sachen vorzulegen die er nur haben könnte wenn er einen Keylogger installiert hat.
Screenshots wie wir beide camen, den GESAMTEN verlauf unserer MSN gespräche, er hat sich bei ihr in email und Facebook accounts eingeloggt (auch nach mehrmaligen PW-änderungen) uvm.
All dies kann ein KEYlogger wenn ich mich nicht irre oder?
Wie können wir ihn finden und entfernen? Und wie können wir evtl beweisen das er das gemacht hat?

Wir haben zwar 1-2 zeugen die bestätigen können das er zugegen hat das er, wie er sagt "einen virus auf ihrem lappi eingespeist hat" aber ob das reicht? Was können wir tun?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

LG


----------



## dj*viper (15. Januar 2012)

windows neu installieren!


----------



## ra1dmax (15. Januar 2012)

ja damit habe ich ja auhc super beweise gesichert ect


----------



## Blutengel (15. Januar 2012)

Ich denke Du solltest Dich in dem Fall hier hin wenden. Dort kann man Dir besser helfen denk ich mal.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (15. Januar 2012)

Festplatte austauschen.
Anzeige erstatten.
Alte Festplatte vorlegen.
Zeugen aussagen lassen.


----------



## Ahab (16. Januar 2012)

Auf jeden Fall Anzeige erstatten.


----------



## baronvonvestholm (16. Januar 2012)

guckst du taskmanager was für prozesse laufen, da müsste der keylogger drinstehen, schreib mal alle ohne herkunft oder mit verdächtiger hier rein


----------



## Gamefruit93 (16. Januar 2012)

baronvonvestholm schrieb:


> guckst du taskmanager was für prozesse laufen, da müsste der keylogger drinstehen, schreib mal alle ohne herkunft oder mit verdächtiger hier rein


 
Hast du eine Ahnung von Keyloggern?
Die werden nicht im Taskmanager angezeigt, wenns gute sind. 

Und du brauchst auch nicht alle Prozesse aufschreiben, HiJackThis Logfile posten reicht.


----------



## Koyote (16. Januar 2012)

Ist nur die Frage, ob es ein professioneller Keylogger ist, so nen Keylogger hat man heute in VB o.Ä, mal schnell in 10 Minuten geschrieben. Also vielleicht ist der Mann ja nur ein selbsternannter Hobbycoder und hat da nen 0815 keylogger auf den Rechner gehauen. Poste doch mal die Liste der Prozesse (Prozesse aller Benutzer anzeigen).

Trenn den Laptop unbedingt vom Internet!!! Nur noch offline benutzen, z.B. für den Screen.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (16. Januar 2012)

Koyote schrieb:


> Ist nur die Frage, ob es ein professioneller Keylogger ist, so nen Keylogger hat man heute in VB o.Ä, mal schnell in 10 Minuten geschrieben. Also vielleicht ist der Mann ja nur ein selbsternannter Hobbycoder und hat da nen 0815 keylogger auf den Rechner gehauen. Poste doch mal die Liste der Prozesse (Prozesse aller Benutzer anzeigen).
> 
> Trenn den Laptop unbedingt vom Internet!!! Nur noch offline benutzen, z.B. für den Screen.


 
Wohl eher nicht,
dann hätte er nicht rumposaunt das er einen Virus auf den Laptop gesetzt hat.
Außerdem ist ein Keylogger kein Virus sondern ein Keylogger.
Wer den Unterschied nicht kennt...


----------



## mae1cum77 (16. Januar 2012)

Der Windows-Taskmanager zeigt zuwenig an. Dann schon den Sysinternals *Process-Explorer* verwenden. HiJack This ist schon erwähnt worden.
MfG


----------



## ShiningDragon (16. Januar 2012)

Klingt ja fast danach, als habe der gehörnte Ex (ich kann ihn verstehen und würde es genauso machen) schlicht und ergreifend eine Fernwartung alá UltraVNC installiert.

Meldet sich im Taskmanager übrigens mit winvnc.exe (im Falle UltraVNCs)


----------



## mae1cum77 (16. Januar 2012)

ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Klingt ja fast danach, als habe der gehörnte Ex *(ich kann ihn verstehen und würde es genauso machen)* schlicht und ergreifend eine Fernwartung alá UltraVNC installiert.
> 
> Meldet sich im Taskmanager übrigens mit winvnc.exe (im Falle UltraVNCs)


Nun ja, das ist ein erheblicher Eingriff in die Privatsphäre, was ich persönlich überhaupt nicht gutheißen kann!
Hatte vor einiger Zeit einen ähnlichen Fall. Da lief dann recht offensichtlich (zumindest für mich) Teamviewer im Hintergrund und die Leute wundern sich über "unerklärliche" Vorgänge auf ihrem Rechner.


----------



## ShiningDragon (16. Januar 2012)

[MORALAPOSTEL]Naja, ein Seitensprung ist für mich als Gehörten ebenfalls ein Eingriff in meine Privatsphäre, die ich nicht gutheißen kann.  Einige Frauen sollten vielleicht mal lernen, daß man eine Beziehung ERST beendet und DANN den nächsten Gockel ranläßt.
Diese Mentalität "oh, ich probiere den Hengst erstmal aus, bevor ich mich entscheide" finde ich suboptimal.

Der Gleichstellungsbeauftragte meint an dieser Stelle: Auch als Mann sollte man sich gefälligst aus Beziehungen raushalten, man verursacht nahezu immer Leid, insbesondere dann wenn noch Kinder im Spiel sind!
****** kost't ~30 EUR im Geizhaus, da ist der Weg das Ziel und ruiniert keine Beziehungen.[/MORALAPOSTEL]

Naja, Keylogger ist halt unwahrscheinlich, ebenso ein Virus.  Die würden sich auf die eine oder andere Art bemerkbar machen.  Es wird ja wohl ein Antivirenprogramm, oder zumindest Microsoft Security Essentials vorhanden sein.

Ansonsten käme vielleicht auch noch ein Proxy in Frage, der sämtlichen Verkehr zwischenspeichert; der dürfte sich aber entweder durch eine miese Performance bemerkbar machen (wenn dieser nicht in der selben Wohnung steht) oder durch häufige Fehlfunktionen (ein Proxy ist von einem Laien nahezu unmöglich absolut korrekt einzurichten; irgendwas geht meist überhaupt nicht, weil ein Protokoll falsch spezifiziert und Ports fehlerhaft weitergeleitet/blockiert werden).

So bleibt unter'm Strich tatsächlich nur 'n Teamviewer, UltraVNC, RealVNC etc. pp.  Irgendwas, womit er "live" auf den Desktop starren und Screenshots anfertigen kann.


----------



## Koyote (16. Januar 2012)

Der mann wird wohl den keylogger selbst installiert haben, also was soll da ein virenprogramm erkennen? Wer auf solche ideen kommt lebt wohl nicht ganz hinterm mond. Ich hab mir so ein programm mal selbst geschrieben, das virenprogramm hat nicht rumgezickt und wenn ich das programm verstecken hätte wollen, wäre das auch nicht so unfassbar schwer, da ich ja vollen zugriff auf meinen rechner habe. Brauchte das ganze aber natürlich nicht verstecken, da ich ja meine eingaben gewollt an einen freund übertragen wollte, ist ja nicht Verboten. Was ich sagen will: der wird sich da einfach was gecodet haben oder sogar nur kopiert und auf dem rechner selbst installiert haben, da findet das virenprogramm auch nichts mehr, da kann sich der te gerne per PN an mich wenden, wenn ich jetzt jeden einzelnen vorgang beschreibe könnte noch der anschein entstehen, ich beschreibe wie man jemanden ausspionieren kann - will keine sperrung im forum riskieren.


----------



## ShiningDragon (16. Januar 2012)

Jemand, der bei Bekannten prahlt er hätte einen "Virus" installiert, dürfte nicht zu den Leuten gehören, die es tatsächlich drauf haben.  Da ist dann wohl der Wunsch der Vater des Gedankens.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (16. Januar 2012)

Es gibt immer wieder Idioten die meinen sie sind cool weil sie, in ihren Worten, hacken können oder so.
Dabei besteht dieses "Hacken" aus abluchsen des Passworts. 
Solche Leute gehören nicht an den PC.
Gib mir seine Netzwerkdaten und ich spiel ein Spiel.


----------



## Koyote (16. Januar 2012)

So siehts aus, mehr als mit allen rechten ein programm installiert hat der Mann nicht.


----------



## Rizoma (17. Januar 2012)

Ich gehe auch nicht davon aus das es ein Keylogger ist 

1. weil man Keylogger die von den gängigen Antivirus Programmen nicht erkannt werden mal eben so aus dem netzt zieht und 
2. die die mit solchen mitteln prahlen in den seltensten fällen wirklich Ahnung von der Materie haben

Ich gehe mal davon aus das er irgend ein Fernwartungstool benutzt


----------



## Koyote (17. Januar 2012)

Hä? Das sind doch keine gegenargumente. 
Ich denke, das Programm fängt die eingaben ab und macht screenshots.

Da wir noch gar nichts weiteres über das Wissen des Mannes wissen und nicht einmal einen screenshot der prozessliste haben ( wenn die freundin so ist wie die frauen in meinem umfeld, wissen die nicht einmal was der taskmanager ist - Mann braucht das Programm nicht groß zu verstecken), sollten wir mal auf eine antwort des te's warten.


----------



## Rizoma (17. Januar 2012)

Warum sollte man sich die mühe machen erst nen Keylogger zu suchen wenn alles was man braucht schon in Windows drin ist.
Mit einem Fernwartungstool kann man auch Screenshots machen und sich Gesprächsverläufe von Messengern anschauen mit dem unterschied das bei diesen Tools die AntiVirus Software garantiert nicht meckert wenn es einmal als save eingestuft ist. Bei nem Keylogger kann sich das bei jedem update von der Antivirussoftware ändern. Windows stellt sogar eigene Boardmittel für die Fernwartung zu Verfügung die da sie zu Windows gehören sogar schön unauffällig sind! Da braucht man nicht von irgend welchen dubiosen seiten Keylogger runterladen die evtl. nur bis zum nächsten update funktionieren oder evtl sogar noch andere Zugang zum Rechner verschaffen. Der Mensch sucht sich meist den einfachsten weg um an sein ziel zu kommen. Aber wie du schon sagtest genau wird man das nur mit den entsprechenden logfiles raus finden können!


----------



## ra1dmax (17. Januar 2012)

also in der programmliste wird er zwar nicht angezeigt und auch nicht unter programme (sondern in appdata/roaming ect) aber es ist Teamviewer installiert... 
Wie aber kann er damit screenshots machen und den gesamten msn verlauf haben obwohl sie ihn NICHT speichert


----------



## ShiningDragon (17. Januar 2012)

Teamviewer 7 - die wichtigsten Funktionen im Überblick

Lesen und staunen.

Was den Verlauf angeht ... da gibt es 1.001 Möglichkeiten den abzugreifen.  Eine der Möglichkeiten, die dem technischen KnowHow des Spion entsprechen dürfte, ist ein Vorgang mittels SyncToy und einem WebDAV.
Regelmässig wird der Verlauf auf ein Internetlaufwerk kopiert und kann dort abgerufen werden.  Mehr traue ich dem Jungen nicht zu (wer prahlt, er habe Viren installiert oder sei so ein doller Hacker ist in Wirklichkeit eine Riesennull).

Da Du auch nicht wirklich technisch versiert zu sein scheinst: Macht den PC platt, installiert das System neu ... dann hat das ein Ende.  Deine Freundin sollte ihre "tollen Passwörter" durch anständige Passworte ersetzen.  "Kuschelmaus123" etc. pp sind die so ziemlich am leichtesten zu knackenden.
KeePass Password Safe <- damit kann man u.A. Passworte generieren und speichern.  Den Safe bitte NICHT mit "SexyBiatch79" verschlüsseln ...


----------



## ra1dmax (17. Januar 2012)

naja auskennen tue ich mich da eher mit hardware ect... was das ausspionieren angeht bin ich wirklich ein laie und das wird auch so bleiben denke ich da ich kein interesse habe das zu lernen xD

Sie hat aber auch mehrere male das PW gewechselt... auch in sachen wie: 4k3n543k1bjk4...
Vorgestern kam sie nachhause und der laptop war an und sie war in FB eingeloggt (er wohnt ja da)
Sie speichert aber keine PW´s und hatte diese nirgends gespeichert (vll ises untergegangen aber er hat zugang zu lappi weil sie noch zsm wohnen) 

Zu dem das sie nicht schluss gemacht hat und sich dann einen neuen gesucht... dazu muss ich nix sagen.. das hat viele gründe..


----------



## ShiningDragon (17. Januar 2012)

ra1dmax schrieb:


> was das ausspionieren angeht bin ich wirklich ein laie und das wird auch so bleiben denke ich da ich kein interesse habe das zu lernen xD


Ich habe eine Rechenfarm zu Hause und bin dankbar für Fernwartungswerkzeuge ... aber wie bei sovielen Sachen im Leben lässt sich alles Gute auch zum Schlechten einsetzen.


ra1dmax schrieb:


> Sie hat aber auch mehrere male das PW gewechselt... auch in sachen wie: 4k3n543k1bjk4...


Einige Webseitenbetreiber sind sowas von oberdümmlich und senden Passwortänderungen sogar im Klartext per E-Mail ... wenn der Ex Zugang zu den Mails hat, oder eventuell sogar einen eigenen Mailserver betreibt ...


ra1dmax schrieb:


> Vorgestern kam sie nachhause und der laptop war an und sie war in FB eingeloggt (er wohnt ja da)


Er wohnt noch da?  Und ihr wundert euch darüber, dass er Paßwörter kennt?  Spiegel günstig aufgestellt, eine 5 EUR Webcam positioniert ... auch hier wieder 1.001 Möglichkeiten der Überwachung.


ra1dmax schrieb:


> Zu dem das sie nicht schluss gemacht hat und sich dann einen neuen gesucht... dazu muss ich nix sagen.. das hat viele gründe..


In Deinem eigenen Interesse solltest Du ihr solange aus dem Weg gehen, bis sie die Beziehung komplett beendet und den Kerl vor die Tür gesetzt hat.  Es ist nur ein gut gemeinter Rat eines alten Sacks.  Die Wahrscheinlichkeit besteht, dass Du nur ein Notnagel für sie bist (in welcher Hinsicht auch immer).
Und wenn Deine Freundin schlau ist, legt sie sich eine neue neutrale Mailadresse zu, passt ihre Accounts darauf hin an und sperrt diese/nutzt sie nicht mehr, bis die Angelegenheit mit dem Ex geklärt ist.
Solange die Beiden zusammen wohnen können noch reichlich "unvorstellbare pro H4ck0r" Dinge geschehen.


----------



## ra1dmax (17. Januar 2012)

ja ne sie hat sich ja entgültig getrennt und sucht derzeit ne wohnung und der ex ist nun mit dem kind verschwunden... das ist aber eine andere sache...

Ne aber mit cam oder spiegel ist da nix... sie sitzt ja nimmal im selben raum mit ihm wenn sie am lapp ist.. 
Und die pw´hatte sie ÜBERALL geändert


----------



## Koyote (17. Januar 2012)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Warum sollte man sich die mühe machen erst nen Keylogger zu suchen wenn alles was man braucht schon in Windows drin ist.
> Mit einem Fernwartungstool kann man auch Screenshots machen und sich Gesprächsverläufe von Messengern anschauen mit dem unterschied das bei diesen Tools die AntiVirus Software garantiert nicht meckert wenn es einmal als save eingestuft ist. Bei nem Keylogger kann sich das bei jedem update von der Antivirussoftware ändern. Windows stellt sogar eigene Boardmittel für die Fernwartung zu Verfügung die da sie zu Windows gehören sogar schön unauffällig sind! Da braucht man nicht von irgend welchen dubiosen seiten Keylogger runterladen die evtl. nur bis zum nächsten update funktionieren oder evtl sogar noch andere Zugang zum Rechner verschaffen. Der Mensch sucht sich meist den einfachsten weg um an sein ziel zu kommen. Aber wie du schon sagtest genau wird man das nur mit den entsprechenden logfiles raus finden können!


 das Programm hat man in ein paar minuten selbst geschrieben. Vorteil : Man kann alles zu 100% nach seinen Wünschen anpassen.

Bzgl. MSN: Ich weiß nicht, wie MSN genau arbeitet, habe ich noch nie wirklich aktiv benutzt. Den Verlauf würde ich persönlich versuchen aus einer Datei auszulesen, wenn es diesen nicht gibt geht das ganze auch per Screenshot.

Btw: Die betroffene Dame sollte mal checken, dass sie nicht per HW ausspioniert wird, also am lustigsten wäre es, wenn sie ne ps2 Tastatur an ihren Laptop anschließen will und der Mann ihr nen schicken Adapter gegeben hat 

Baut doch einfach ne neue Festplatte ein und ein neues BS drauf, mit der anderen könnt ihr dann den Typ veräppeln / Beweise sichern.


----------



## Rizoma (18. Januar 2012)

Koyote schrieb:


> das Programm hat man in ein paar minuten selbst geschrieben. Vorteil : Man kann alles zu 100% nach seinen Wünschen anpassen.



Sorry wenn ich das hier lese 


> aber es ist Teamviewer installiert...



weis ich schon alles! Da braucht es weder nen keylogger noch irgend was anderes wer einmal mit Teamviewer oder ähnlichen gearbeitet weis was ich meine!





> Ne aber mit cam oder spiegel ist da nix... sie sitzt ja nimmal im selben raum mit ihm wenn sie am lapp ist..
> Und die pw´hatte sie ÜBERALL geändert



Er muss ja auch nicht im selben Raum sitzen das ist ja der sinn eines Fernwartungstools! Er sieht mit Teamviewer alles live auf nen anderen Rechner (Notebook oder Tablet PC) was auch deine Freundin auf ihren Display sieht kann dann also über sein Rechner die Screenshots oder Videos aufzeichnen ohne das es deine Freundin was mitbekommt! Außerdem kann er auch sehen wenn sie ihre Passwörter ändert wenn diese in der Eingabemaske beim ändern nicht direkt als "*" angezeigt wird und wie gesagt diese Passwörter brauch er ja eigentlich gar nicht da er je eh alles mitlesen kann was deine Freundin auf dem Rechner sieht!


----------



## ShiningDragon (18. Januar 2012)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich das hier lese (...) weis ich schon alles!


Psscht!  Nicht so deutlich ... sonst kann man sich doch nicht als Sup3rPr0H4ck3r outen, dass man ja selber ganz schnell so einen "Virus" schreibt.  XD



Rizoma schrieb:


> Er sieht mit Teamviewer alles live auf nen anderen Rechner (Notebook oder Tablet PC) was auch deine Freundin auf ihren Display sieht kann dann also über sein Rechner die Screenshots oder Videos aufzeichnen ohne das es deine Freundin was mitbekommt!


Mein Reden.


----------



## Rizoma (18. Januar 2012)

ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Psscht!  Nicht so deutlich ... sonst kann man sich doch nicht als Sup3rPr0H4ck3r outen, dass man ja selber ganz schnell so einen "Virus" schreibt.  XD



Mist hätte ich mich jetzt als Sup3rRoXx3rPr0H4ck3r outen müssen weil ich schon mit Teamviewer gearbeitet habe


----------



## Koyote (18. Januar 2012)

Na dann soll der TE mal Teamviewer runter hauen und alles ist wieder wunderbar. Wenn es dann doch etwas anderes ist kannst du ja die verantwortung tragen. Ist ungefähr, wie wenn man sagt: Ah er wurde mit einem Messer umgebracht und Herr X hat ein Messer - Der war's. Nur dumm, dass ein paar millionen andere Leute auch ein Messer zu hause haben 
Wurde schon gecheckt, ob Teamviewr überhaupt aktiv ist? 

@ShiningDragon: Habe ich jemals gesagt, dass ich von hacken eine Ahnung habe? Nein.


----------



## Rizoma (18. Januar 2012)

Koyote schrieb:


> das Programm hat man in ein paar minuten selbst geschrieben. Vorteil : Man kann alles zu 100% nach seinen Wünschen anpassen.
> .


 


Koyote schrieb:


> @ShiningDragon: Habe jemals gesagt, dass ich von hacken eine Ahnung habe? Nein.
> .



Das widerspricht sich aber jetzt


----------



## ShiningDragon (18. Januar 2012)

Koyote schrieb:


> @ShiningDragon: Habe ich jemals gesagt, dass ich von hacken eine Ahnung habe? Nein.





Koyote schrieb:


> Ich hab mir so ein programm mal selbst geschrieben, das virenprogramm hat nicht rumgezickt und wenn ich das programm verstecken hätte wollen, wäre das auch nicht so unfassbar schwer, da ich ja vollen zugriff auf meinen rechner habe.


*hüstelchen*


Koyote schrieb:


> Wenn es dann doch etwas anderes ist kannst du ja die verantwortung tragen.


Ich bin der Meinung, dass jede Person die im Internet unterwegs ist, selber Verantwortung tragen kann.


----------



## Koyote (18. Januar 2012)

Nö, da sehe ich keinen Widerspruch. Hat doch nichts mit Hacken zu tun. Sind alles einfache funktionen, die sehr nützlich sein kann, vor allem wenn man gemeinsam etwas erarbeitet.

Ihr zwei solltet mal mehr denken und weniger spammen


----------



## ShiningDragon (18. Januar 2012)

Koyote schrieb:


> Ihr zwei solltet mal mehr denken und weniger spammen


Im Gegensatz zu Dir paranoidem, hilfsbereitem Menschen sind wir durchaus dabei die Denkapparate zu bemühen und haben mehr als konstrutive Beiträge geleistet, während Du hier von Deinen Keyloggern, Viren, Trojanern und sonstigem Gedöns faselst ohne auch nur ansatzweise eine plausible Begründung für Deinen Verdacht zu präsentieren.


----------



## Koyote (18. Januar 2012)

Es geht darum alle Möglichkeiten auszuschließen, was ist wenn Teamviewr drauf ist, nicht genutzt wird und ein anderes Programm die Daten ausließt


----------



## Rizoma (18. Januar 2012)

Du glaubst doch nicht im erst daran das ein Kerl der eine Vermutung hat das seine Freundin mit anderen Kerlen Chattet wirklich so intelligent vor geht das er sich erst nen Kelogger schreibt der unsichtbar ist für das von seiner Freundin benutzte Antivirusprogramm ist und dann zur Ablenkung noch Teamviewer installiert? Das würde keiner machen!


----------



## ShiningDragon (18. Januar 2012)

@Koyote
Das ist der gesunde Menschenverstand und die eigene Erfahrung, da ich selbst seit Jahren auf Fernwartungssoftware setze.  Überwiegend aus Bequemlichkeit und zum anderen, weil ich es z.B. nicht einsehe einen HTPC mit einer Tastatur/Maus auszustatten.
Die beschriebenen Vorfälle sind einwandfrei und ohne Probleme durch TeamViewer zu realisieren.  Hinzu kommt, dass der Ex ein kleiner Prahlhans ist, der sich versucht vor Freunden wichtig zu machen, indem er behauptet er habe einen "Virus" auf dem PC installiert.
Niemand der dazu tatsächlich befähigt wäre würde das öffentlich rumposaunen.  Das liegt darin begründet, dass solche Menschen mehr im Kopf haben, als das DummDumm TV heutiger Tage und sie die Rechtsprechung im Falle eines "Cyberangriffes" kennen.  Sie werden kein Interesse haben dafür ins Gefängnis zu gehen.


----------



## Koyote (18. Januar 2012)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht im erst daran das ein Kerl der eine Vermutung hat das seine Freundin mit anderen Kerlen Chattet wirklich so intelligent vor geht das er sich erst nen Kelogger schreibt der unsichtbar ist für das von seiner Freundin benutzte Antivirusprogramm ist und dann zur Ablenkung noch Teamviewer installiert? Das würde keiner machen!


 Du scheinst es einfach nicht zu verstehen  Ich weiß nicht wie ich dir das noch erklären soll... 

ShiningDragon, da hast du recht, aber du weißt nie, wie so einer tickt, was ist wenn jemand anderes das Programm für ihn beschaffen und stationiert hat? Vielleicht hat er sich auch etwas aus dem Netz gezogen und fühlt sich damit ganz cool.

Wir brauchen einfach mehr Daten, die der betroffene Rechner ausspucken sollte, alles andere ist spekulation, die hier nicht hilft.


----------

